

SKA telescope to provide a billion PCs' worth of processing - edw519
http://www.computerworld.com.au/article/319128/ska_telescope_provide_billion_pcs_worth_processing

======
teeja
Interesting scope plan, hadn't heard of it.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Square_Kilometre_Array>

Exabyte ... hah! That's a gigabyte per second for _31.7 years_ .... I should
live so long!

